# Ms Brandie 2-years old tomorrow 12/28



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Cannot believe my baby girl has grown up to be such a big girl already....

Myth Vom Triton 2 years old tomorrow 12/28/2009:


Trying to stack her..







[/img] 


By the Christmas tree..







[/img] 


With his "brother" Cody..







[/img] 








[/img] 

Peanut butter on the nose...








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Pretty girl, now that's what they're talking about when they said head should be 'feminine without coarseness'. LOL that cross eyed where is the peanut butter picture!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you. Yes she has very feminine soft face!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a sweet and beatituf girl!!

Very Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!!

Tanya


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is gorgeous! Happy Birthday girl!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Happy Birthday Sis!! (from Moxie!)


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! Man time flies!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Brandie.. my God, 2 years old already. She looks good.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

How is sister Moxie doing?????

thanks everyone for Birthday wishes!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

She's just beautiful..... Happy Birthday and Happy New Year!!!!

Time is flying!!!!


----------

